# Furs by Area Code



## Valanori (Jun 15, 2008)

Instead of tons of threads of "X-location furries", I figured this'd be fun to do. If your area code is already listed, post it under the other names, if not, add and post. Let's see how many people we get near one another.


*200-299*

201
Wuffypawz
Zigfried

203
Zinsi
King Gourd

204
Lina Loaded

207
Monak

208
Keowolf
Bonzzai
Chevallier Lachance
Bull1t85
Trousers
Foxydude
ChanceOnofre
Nurematsu

209
sillydraco

210
Jesusfish2007
Lilfurbal

214
ZentratheFox

216
Dream

240
TyVulpine
Scooter Squirrel

248
Pwncakesfury

250
Rehka
Ares Dauphin

252
Vaah

254
Korzak Fox

256
Diego117
otto888

*300-399*

301
Net-cat
Jinxsis
Scooter Squirrel
Backdraftwolf

303
Redmountian fox
Phorphaux

304
GoldenJackal

305
Anonymous1137
BryanB
Pheonix
Ciaron

306
Pronema

307
Makki Wolf

313
Sabra Kitten

314
Meta_Foxx278
Rubixcuber
nrr

317
ProjectX

318
Hexadecimal
Fireguardiancoty

319
Bassman

321
Thegayotaku

323
Hot Sultry Zombie

330
Lost
Ashaya
AliceKaine
Freder

334
Riosaris

336
Slayn

337
delFur

352
Hakijagu1
Sablelieger

360
MonkeyKitten
mctanuki
Scruffywolf

386
Fallenmink

*400-499*

403
Mr Initial Man
Nameless Ermine
Kimmerset
FurBoy223

405
Colmillo
Quiet269

407
Phondo
Estidel

408
Sikdrift
Pollycat

409
CodArk2

410
Larus Fel
NiChan
Muawiyah Hirate
E-Mannor

412
Guyver47

414
Tremaine

415
Tesune Nyghtwolf

416
Fruitcake

417
CoyoteSmith
Kalianos

418
ExTo

419
Blue Snowangel
Auros

469
Neybulot

479
marmelmm
JavelinChimera

480
Xiath
David M. Awesome

*500-599*

501
Shiriko

502
Blackfuredfox

503
Greyscale
Ninjawolf041
Miles Rose

504
Variorum

505
Grimfang
IndigoMuffin
Pi
Superkitsune13

507
xXxKirai KainashixXx

509
DragonMagica
TeirusuSpin
Lonefox

510
Merp
Ryshili

515
Lobosabio
Kajet

519
ToeClaws

520
Jarz

530
Roshark
Pomander

540
Midnight Silence
Nocturne

563
Takumi_L
Nurematsu

570
Kanic
Koda

573
Shadow Wolf
Nylak
JoeFriday

575
ArielMT
Pi
Koomie

580
TamaraRose

581
ExTo

585
ibengmainee
Lucid
Aden

*600-699*

603
Sachicoon

605
Elan

609
Arbiter
Kaeko

613
fruitcake

614
Lost
Hakijagu1
Khensu
Tagwyn
Hollow-Dragon

615
Azurephoenix
Tigneon

616
Phoenixwildfire

618
Nrr

619
Aerotsune
Sage Mines
Dranslin

620
DragonKid

623
NekoFox08

626
Amtrack88
Jorge The Wolfdog
Sinkaline

630
Kobo-kun
Nobuyuki

631
DarkTalbain64
Gust

636
Jhetmoney

661
Navi111
Pandacat Magic
682
Ainoko

683
Cero

686
Khim

*700-709*

702
Zeddish

703
Greg-The-Fox
Artie

704
Data_stalker
Lost
Gorgy
Kingman

706
Neowyverndramon

707
Ther
707Jackal

708
Badmedicynic22

709
Valanori
NewfDraggie

713
Krystalynn

714
Teriath
Pip

717
Culebra Kai

718
TheGreatCrusader
Papi The Fox

720
Noob1444
Phorphaux

724
Aden
Cold_burn

732
Jaxa

734
Zoltan

740
Monarg

760
Hot Sultry Zombie

763
Valkura
Orion928

765
Kickapoo
Serious-Stripes

770
Lonelyfox
Bozzles

772
Fradulentfox
Kano

775
TopazThunder

785
Rytes
TerranceJones

*800-899*

801
StainMcGorver

802
Zigfried

803
Shark_The_Raptor
Data Stalker
Gorgy

804
Uro
Kaeko 
808
Ferrous Oxide
WhiteHowl

810
Harry2110
Loke

812
Gallonigher

815
Karukatsu
Sunglasses
Maxman87

817
Ainoko

818
BillyRabbit
AnyaDserval
Zorro101

828
SonicPants 

845
Cassandra Rising
Garr

847
runner

856
Kaeko

859
Nalo

860
Bunnyearboy
SilverAutomatic
Lucid
KMakato
Juste Wolf

*900-999*

902
Silverwulf

905
Ares Dauphin

909
Giag
Pip

910
LuckyM
Shlero 
Mbmariogc3s

913
Snowden
Fat Foxcoon
TerranceJones

914
A Terrible Situation
Listentotheraine

915
Aldog076
Muawiyah Hirate

916
Gryffinswing 
Lillie Charllotte

919
Skulltoe
Xipod
Greenbunny45

920
Krugg

925
Radruler

937
Nubar
Shadou Kitsune
Korovin
Ashaya

940
Jack

941
Tabr
Half-witted fur

951
Foxhunter
JAH2000

954
Rayne
Pheonix
Key Key

956
Wetwolf

970
Jake The Dragon
Superkitsune13

971
Greyscale

972
ZentratheFox
Feilen
Neybulot

985
Sparks Meow
Variorum

989
Sabra Kitten

I'll keep updating as the thread grows (and hopefully it gets pretty big  )


----------



## net-cat (Jun 15, 2008)

Live in 410, although my area code is actually 301.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 15, 2008)

418 here.


----------



## Monak (Jun 15, 2008)

207


----------



## Teriath (Jun 15, 2008)

i have no idea? *shrugs*


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2008)

724
â€¢ Aden

/Ooo, fancy layout things.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 15, 2008)

my cell is 904 but here its actually 859


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 15, 2008)

703, the most badass areacode evar 
jk
but not really


----------



## Takun (Jun 15, 2008)

YO YO YO, HOMIES IN THE 563 REPRESENT YO.


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 15, 2008)

Chicka chicka what... 256.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 15, 2008)

Okay.

803.


----------



## Midnight Silence (Jun 15, 2008)

540 here


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 15, 2008)

Soldier from 718 reporting for duty.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 15, 2008)

Valanori said:


> 310
> Net-cat


*pst* 301


----------



## Jack (Jun 15, 2008)

940. right here.


----------



## skulltoe (Jun 15, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Live in 410, although my area code is actually 301.



Hah, I used to live in 301, Frederick, MD. Now I live in 919.


----------



## Jinxsis (Jun 15, 2008)

o.o Just gonna Say
Jinxsis- 301


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 15, 2008)

CT16 ***
lol


----------



## Teriath (Jun 15, 2008)

ah found it, I guess I'm still in 714 after all though my phone is 562 for some reason XP


----------



## Rayne (Jun 15, 2008)

954


----------



## silverwulf (Jun 15, 2008)

902 here, Yeah Nova Scotia.


----------



## xiath (Jun 15, 2008)

480 here


----------



## Zentio (Jun 15, 2008)

734 here


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 15, 2008)

360 hurrrr


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 15, 2008)

765...best..one...eva


----------



## StormSong (Jun 15, 2008)

This isn't an area code because I'm not in America... But anyone here from the UK?


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> 734 here



Off by _10_, fuck.

I wonder who's going to get the first duplicate.


----------



## lobosabio (Jun 15, 2008)

Yo!  515 here!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 15, 2008)

770 home

678 cell

404 OTHER cell OH YAH XD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 15, 2008)

240 (Though, that's for my cell since I don't have a landline)


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 15, 2008)

914 now.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 15, 2008)

what kind of scary three digit area codes are these?!?! mine is five!!


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> what kind of scary three digit area codes are these?!?! mine is five!!



You sure you're not thinking of your ZIP code?


----------



## sikdrift (Jun 15, 2008)

In the 408 area


----------



## Cold_Burn (Jun 15, 2008)

724
Cold_Burn


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2008)

Aden said:


> I wonder who's going to get the first duplicate.





Aden said:


> 724
> â€¢ Aden





Cold_Burn said:


> 724
> Cold_Burn



Oh.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jun 15, 2008)

248 (Yay for michigan!)


----------



## serious-stripes (Jun 15, 2008)

a 765 is present^^


----------



## Cero (Jun 15, 2008)

683 for me =)


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 15, 2008)

636


----------



## Krugg (Jun 15, 2008)

920, will change soon as I am moving in a couple months...


----------



## Aldog076 (Jun 15, 2008)

915 Teaxs!!!


----------



## valkura (Jun 15, 2008)

763 here.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 15, 2008)

Aldog076 said:


> 915 Teaxs!!!


Wow, 914 and 915.

915 is all the way in Texas?
914 is Westchester, NY.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 16, 2008)

Aden said:


> You sure you're not thinking of your ZIP code?



OH YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAA


*facepalm*


----------



## Krugg (Jun 16, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Wow, 914 and 915.
> 
> 915 is all the way in Texas?
> 914 is Westchester, NY.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_NANP_area_codes
According to wikipedia's big list of area codes, that is correct. Now I know where to stalk all of the people who have posted thier area codes!


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

Krugg, that isn't creepy at all, don't worry.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 16, 2008)

serious-stripes said:


> a 765 is present^^



woot...Same...^^


----------



## amtrack88 (Jun 16, 2008)

626 representin'  yo.


----------



## Valanori (Jun 16, 2008)

silverwulf said:


> 902 here, Yeah Nova Scotia.



I just left North Sydney Nova Scotia after a few days stay in Dartmouth and Halifax en-route to my homeland (Newfoundland, 709)


----------



## Nubar (Jun 16, 2008)

937


----------



## Keowolf (Jun 16, 2008)

208, right here.


----------



## Dragoninja (Jun 16, 2008)

I live all over the place. 760, 818, and 310 represent!


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 16, 2008)

StormSong said:


> This isn't an area code because I'm not in America... But anyone here from the UK?


Over here !


----------



## Kajet (Jun 16, 2008)

Somewhere in the 515 area


----------



## Slayn (Jun 16, 2008)

336


----------



## Magica (Jun 16, 2008)

509.


----------



## Aldog076 (Jun 16, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Wow, 914 and 915.
> 
> 915 is all the way in Texas?
> 914 is Westchester, NY.



Area codes are weird


----------



## Azure (Jun 16, 2008)

615 CASHVILLE TENNESSEE BIATCH!!!


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 16, 2008)

626 in So Cal

(^_^) Whoa


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 16, 2008)

any1 else in georgia or area codes 678 770 or 404?


----------



## Merp (Jun 17, 2008)

510 Bay Area! whoop!


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't even know what mine will be.. I was 540. I'm in Nashville right now. Oklahoma City tomorrow. And then Albuquerque forever.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jun 17, 2008)

573 for me


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 17, 2008)

LonlyFox, I know one dude I'm talking to him on MSN he lives in our county and lol


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jun 17, 2008)

808


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Jun 18, 2008)

240 and 301 here.


----------



## Valanori (Jun 18, 2008)

Updated again, Grimfang I put you in as 505 being that's the area code for Albuquerque


----------



## Hexadecimal (Jun 18, 2008)

318


----------



## SachiCoon (Jun 18, 2008)

603 right here ^-^


----------



## colmillo (Jun 18, 2008)

405.


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 18, 2008)

Valanori said:


> Instead of tons of threads of "X-location furries", I figured this'd be fun to do. If your area code is already listed, post it under the other names, if not, add and post. Let's see how many people we get near one another.
> 
> 
> 226
> Diego117



I'm 256 not 226.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm under '208', along with Keowolf.
I don't know him, but I think that '208' covers all of Idaho >.>;


----------



## Meta_Foxx278 (Jun 19, 2008)

From 314


----------



## Radruler (Jun 19, 2008)

925, Bay Area here.

CA has too many area codes.


----------



## Mr_Initial_Man (Jun 19, 2008)

403 for me.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 19, 2008)

403...yeah

Edit:



Mr_Initial_Man said:


> 403 for me.



 Holy...fuck


----------



## Erro (Jun 19, 2008)

Lol nice xD
I used to be 585, but I moved. I think its 303 around here, but I honestly have no idea, and I'm moving again soon, so i will update


----------



## Jake the Dragon (Jun 20, 2008)

This is the first thread I've ever posted in in any forum that talks about Area codes, Of course, the Smosh Forums arn't really furry....

Anyway, 970, Colorado FTW!


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jun 20, 2008)

208! I da ho! XD


----------



## Karukatsu (Jun 20, 2008)

ok somewhere you'll never look or find anyone 815 is my code.


----------



## Fallenmink (Jun 20, 2008)

386...screw Florida...


----------



## Valanori (Jun 20, 2008)

Another update. This is starting to size up, getting plenty of overlaps now.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 20, 2008)

775 here. Oh yeah, Northern Nevada lol.


----------



## Javarod (Jun 21, 2008)

Aldog076 said:


> Area codes are weird




Actually they're not, they simply numbered the various sections of the country. While there was a plan to it initially, they eventually just had to give up, and just start using numbers wherever they were needed with no pattern.

Hey Xiath, I guess we're neighbors, I'm over in 602.


----------



## Sunglasses (Jun 21, 2008)

Karukatsu said:


> ok somewhere you'll never look or find anyone 815 is my code.



815 is my code as well.


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmmm... I thought I posted in this one...

503/971


----------



## listentotheraine (Jun 21, 2008)

914 here!


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm in 305 right now, but I'm moving out of state later this month, so that won't hold for long.


----------



## Roshark (Jun 21, 2008)

530  Yup the dirty 5-30!


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 21, 2008)

509. Yay Central and eastern Washington!


----------



## BryanB (Jun 21, 2008)

305


----------



## Valanori (Jun 23, 2008)

Updated again.


----------



## xiath (Jun 23, 2008)

hey where is 40*5* anyways... i just got a call from 40*5*... i didn't answer but i don't think i have ever had a call from 403...hmmm are you ppl calling me!!! *runs and hides in bomb shelter stocked with cheesits and Dr. pepper*:shock:

edit: i fixed my mistakes from the area code... i read it wrong it was actually 405...


----------



## Ratte (Jun 23, 2008)

507...yay cow-ass MN.


----------



## riosaris (Jun 23, 2008)

334


----------



## Phondo (Jun 23, 2008)

407


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

415, San Francisco+me=win ^^


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2008)

404, 678, 770, and three for 919. I never realized just how many phone lines I have.


----------



## rubixcuber (Jun 24, 2008)

314


----------



## Aerotsune (Jun 24, 2008)

602 is the area code for my phone, but I currently live in the 619 area code region.


----------



## foxhunter (Jun 24, 2008)

951   So. Cal


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 24, 2008)

709 here, THough I live I'n Canada, Newfoundland its still 1-709


----------



## Project_X (Jun 24, 2008)

317, Central Indiana


----------



## Valanori (Jun 25, 2008)

Updated again. Hey a fellow 709er, if I didn't already know you Newf that'd be great  (This is Mike, the guy you just met a couple days ago).


----------



## Naelyn (Jun 25, 2008)

410 here


----------



## harry2110 (Jun 26, 2008)

the only 812 fur


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 26, 2008)

listentotheraine said:


> 914 here!


A fellow westchester..ite?
How goes, listentotheraine?
Where are you in westchester?


----------



## BassMan (Jun 26, 2008)

I live in the 319 Area Code (Eastern and Southeast Iowa)


----------



## Snowden (Jun 26, 2008)

913 ^^


----------



## Ther (Jun 26, 2008)

California 707


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jun 27, 2008)

630


----------



## Krystalynn (Jun 27, 2008)

713!


----------



## Nylak (Jun 27, 2008)

Currently 573, but I've got temp bases in 636 and 314, too.  X'D  Yay for mothers and girlfriends who let me crash at their places.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 27, 2008)

616 over here


----------



## sage_mines (Jun 28, 2008)

I represent the 619.


----------



## CodArk2 (Jun 28, 2008)

409 here


----------



## Tabr (Jun 28, 2008)

941 hooray!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 28, 2008)

how can i know my arean code?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 28, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> how can i know my arean code?


 
Only in the USA i think....... anywhy for me... Uk


----------



## Estidel (Jun 28, 2008)

407


----------



## Tigneon (Jun 29, 2008)

Reporting in from area 615.


----------



## LoneFox (Jun 29, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> 509.



Lone Fox here. 509
Spokane


----------



## LoneFox (Jun 29, 2008)

TeirusuSpin said:


> 509. Yay Central and eastern Washington!



Lone Fox at 509 Spokane


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 29, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> how can i know my arean code?


It's the first 3 digits of your phone number. 

*###*-###-####
^ That is your area code.


----------



## Gallonigher (Jun 29, 2008)

812 here
Down in Bedford, Indiana


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jun 29, 2008)

318


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 29, 2008)

540, but just barely.  Used to be 703.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

609


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 29, 2008)

860 w00t!!!! Ct Furs<3


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 29, 2008)

LoneFox said:


> Lone Fox at 509 Spokane



Yay Washington people!! I'm over by Puget Sound, but I'll be visiting Eastern WA in a few days. I'm guessing it'll be REALLY hot. XD


----------



## Giaq (Jun 29, 2008)

909 is for cool kids, thought it kind of overlaps with 951 for cell service.  

909.    Out of any area code, it takes the longest possible time to dial on a rotary phone.


----------



## Dream (Jun 29, 2008)

216 Ohio Babe 
....
and I seem to be the only one with that area code so far o.o;


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jun 29, 2008)

I am a 916 Fur here. x3


----------



## SinKaline (Jun 29, 2008)

-Raises Paw- 626 here.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 29, 2008)

480. I'm apparently in the same area as Xiath, who I'm not familiar with.

Edit: Or not because they posted the wrong code.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 29, 2008)

631. I'm all alone.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Currently 573, but I've got temp bases in 636 and 314, too.  X'D  Yay for mothers and girlfriends who let me crash at their places.



Hey, you're in my neck of the woods...sort of


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

alas, it seems no other 616 out there?


----------



## navi111 (Jun 30, 2008)

Figure ill drop in a post from the 661 area. Dont let it foul you its more evil then you think.


----------



## Shadou Kitsune (Jun 30, 2008)

Haven't posted in a long time so I'll just drop one here.
3 numbers, 1 home and 2 cells; all 937.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 30, 2008)

I finally know my new area code.. 505.

But apparently someone figured it out before I did. Hah. Sweet.

As well organized as this is, we should sticky this thing. Might do some good for possible meeter-uppers in the future.


----------



## Redmountian_fox (Jun 30, 2008)

303 if any oen near me let em know perf a laddie just drop me a line


----------



## WetWolf (Jun 30, 2008)

956 over lonely here


----------



## WetWolf (Jun 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I finally know my new area code.. 505.
> 
> But apparently someone figured it out before I did. Hah. Sweet.
> 
> As well organized as this is, we should sticky this thing. Might do some good for possible meeter-uppers in the future.



i was thinking that


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

Why didn't we just create a list by state or province? I'll be damned if I know any of the area codes in my state other than my own.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why didn't we just create a list by state or province? I'll be damned if I know any of the area codes in my state other than my own.



Seems like a good idea, I'll gladly do it, if we're in agreement.


----------



## Redmountian_fox (Jun 30, 2008)

303 is denver colorado wic si where im at


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Seems like a good idea, I'll gladly do it, if we're in agreement.



Let's do it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 30, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=460185#post460185
fast woozle is fast :}


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

Jolly good.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Jul 1, 2008)

Most sinful area code in the country. 702, baby.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 1, 2008)

Just taking time to note - we're soon to have a new area code over here ( 581 ), and it completely overlaps with my current one ( 418 ).

If this list is meant to be some kind of geographical placemark, could I please be added to 581 as well? It's not theoretically my area code, but both 418 and 581 will soon coincide on the exact same area, and heck if I ever was to simply get a cell phone then my cell phone would be on 581 and my house's phone on 418, so...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 2, 2008)

801


----------



## Data_stalker (Jul 2, 2008)

704 and 803.


----------



## Valanori (Jul 2, 2008)

Update once again.

I noticed this has almost migrated off into the State/Province thread as well. If I get the time at work tomorrow night (trust me, I will, it's a boring job) I'll convert all these area codes over to their corresponding state and dump that in the new thread. Although I do think we've already compiled some pretty impressive data here.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 2, 2008)

2480... Aussie area code..hahhaah


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

631 (Suffolk County, NY)

and

416 (Toronto, ON)


----------



## Pomander (Jul 2, 2008)

530 for a pom.


----------



## wuffypawz (Jul 3, 2008)

201 here


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 4, 2008)

Valanori said:


> Update once again.
> 
> I noticed this has almost migrated off into the State/Province thread as well. If I get the time at work tomorrow night (trust me, I will, it's a boring job) I'll convert all these area codes over to their corresponding state and dump that in the new thread. Although I do think we've already compiled some pretty impressive data here.



Well, I guess I'll have my work cut out for me D:


----------



## Makki_Wolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Area Code 307 here!


----------



## Lost (Jul 5, 2008)

330/614/704 
Any Ohio here?


----------



## Khim (Jul 5, 2008)

you miss mine, 686, just take it as extra info =)


----------



## Kanic (Jul 5, 2008)

570 here


----------



## Bull1t85 (Jul 5, 2008)

208- Idaho Baby!


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 5, 2008)

913 only the 2nd one on the list I see. thats a shame I was hoping to see more 913.


----------



## Artie (Jul 5, 2008)

Meh, put my name down under 703.


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 5, 2008)

I've got 815.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 5, 2008)

575 here after the 505 split.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 6, 2008)

201 for the summer. Then 802 for the school year.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 6, 2008)

706, formerly the 313


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

301 Ya'll.....Read it and wep


----------



## pheonix (Jul 6, 2008)

305 and 954 it's awesome living in two places but hectic to.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 6, 2008)

860 - Oakville, CT


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 6, 2008)

760

Meth lab country.



323 when school starts, thank goodness.


----------



## marmelmm (Jul 6, 2008)

479.  What, no other NARFA types reading this?


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 6, 2008)

I live in 2070, but that's Belgium.


----------



## ibengmainee (Jul 6, 2008)

God not a single 585....except me. I are all alone.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 6, 2008)

580 area code here


----------



## Lucid (Jul 6, 2008)

ibengmainee said:


> God not a single 585....except me. I are all alone.


I'm 585 during the school year for college :O

currently 860 though


----------



## ibengmainee (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah I know a number of folks like that but none who actually live here. Hell I thought forever and a day that Aycee was from Rochester. She told me, instead, she just goes to R.I.T. for school.

Oh well close enough I guess.


----------



## Lucid (Jul 6, 2008)

ibengmainee said:


> Yeah I know a number of folks like that but none who actually live here. Hell I thought forever and a day that Aycee was from Rochester. She told me, instead, she just goes to R.I.T. for school.
> 
> Oh well close enough I guess.


haha yeaah, I go to RIT too.

and there are a number of people who did live there though...


----------



## Aden (Jul 6, 2008)

Lucid said:


> haha yeaah, I go to RIT too.



*Highfive*


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 6, 2008)

I have two area codes...

817 and 682

go ahead and add my name to your list, I f=dare ya!


----------



## Lucid (Jul 6, 2008)

Aden said:


> *Highfive*


*highfives back*

There are a lot of us RIT furs ain't there?  

yay nerd college :O


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 6, 2008)

I live in a 614 area, but it really is a 352.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 6, 2008)

519 here


----------



## Ryshili (Jul 7, 2008)

510


----------



## Hakijagu1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> 330/614/704
> Any Ohio here?



dude. D: Im 614.


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Ryshili said:


> 510


yay!! more bay area


----------



## IndigoMuffin (Jul 9, 2008)

I live in the 505 =P


----------



## delFur (Jul 10, 2008)

Down in the 337.


----------



## Culebra Kai (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm at the edge of the 717, just (maybe 10 minutes) south of the 570.

Looks like this needs updating, lol, I found ones a few pages back that aren't on the 1st page's list (including one near me  )


----------



## Korovin (Jul 10, 2008)

937


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jul 10, 2008)

214 and 972


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 10, 2008)

985


----------



## cassandrarising (Jul 10, 2008)

Cassandra Rising and Garr are in area code 845


----------



## xiath (Jul 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> 480. I'm apparently in the same area as Xiath, who I'm not familiar with.
> 
> Edit: Or not because they posted the wrong code.



what do you man they posted the wrong code? do you mean me??? i am 480


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 11, 2008)

204! :3


----------



## CoyoteSmith (Jul 11, 2008)

417.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 11, 2008)

623 right here!


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 11, 2008)

352 here.


----------



## Pi (Jul 13, 2008)

rockin' da 505/575 split


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 13, 2008)

808 here


----------



## Valanori (Jul 13, 2008)

Phew, finally a new update. Sorry I took so long getting this one up, but stuff's been hectic with me lately. Was kinda' busy here tonight so I didn't get a chance to change that all over into province/country info, but usually Sunday nights are dead here, so I'll have plenty of time to do it tomorrow, provided I remember to.


----------



## Korzak_Fox (Jul 13, 2008)

All About dat 254. *throw up gang sign*


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

area code 740


----------



## feilen (Jul 13, 2008)

972 here


----------



## Jarz (Jul 13, 2008)

520 over here


----------



## Koomie (Jul 17, 2008)

575 
That's me...


----------



## Ashaya (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm 330


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 17, 2008)

80904, dig it.


----------



## Neybulot (Jul 17, 2008)

I live in 972 and 469.


----------



## Rytes (Jul 17, 2008)

785


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 17, 2008)

Artie said:


> Meh, put my name down under 703.



Yays another 703  I've been waiting for someone else from here to post...


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 17, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> I live in 972 and 469.



YAY Other side of the Airport!


----------



## otto888 (Jul 17, 2008)

256.


----------



## nrr (Jul 17, 2008)

Not a furry really, but, hey, why not?  I live in 618, but I have a 314 number.


----------



## BillyRabbit (Jul 17, 2008)

Not too many near me...818 here


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 17, 2008)

419


----------



## JavelinChimera (Jul 17, 2008)

This still going?? Put me down under 479


----------



## Valanori (Jul 18, 2008)

Yet another update. Can't believe the first thread I made on here is turning into one of the biggest non-stickied threads in The Den O_O.

Getting a lot of overlap, I wonder if many of you are getting in contact with one another as a result of this.


----------



## Trousers (Jul 18, 2008)

208

Going from one side of the state to the other, twice a year...


----------



## NiChan (Jul 18, 2008)

Larus Fel said:


> 410 here


Me too, actually!


----------



## DragonKid (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in 620.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2008)

TWO-ONE-OHH


----------



## Ataris (Jul 19, 2008)

605 Its all about location.


----------



## ciaron (Jul 19, 2008)

305 here


----------



## runner (Jul 19, 2008)

847


----------



## Orion928 (Jul 19, 2008)

763 Orion Gauss-


----------



## Zinsi (Jul 19, 2008)

203


----------



## Kalianos (Jul 19, 2008)

417


----------



## guyver47 (Jul 20, 2008)

412


----------



## Kimmerset (Jul 20, 2008)

403


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 20, 2008)

630


----------



## Pronema (Jul 20, 2008)

306, here.


----------



## Pronema (Jul 20, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> 403




Alberta, right?


----------



## fraudulentfox (Jul 20, 2008)

772 here.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jul 20, 2008)

Pronema said:


> Alberta, right?



Indeed. With the 10-digit phone numbers now.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

818 here. Like totally omigawd, valley girl *stabs self repeatedly for good measure*


----------



## Kano (Jul 21, 2008)

772 here. Florida ^^;


----------



## Pandacat Magic (Jul 21, 2008)

661, yo :U


----------



## Ashaya (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm already listed under 330, but I should also add 937, because that's the area I'm in the majority of the year, for school.


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 21, 2008)

573 for now


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 21, 2008)

Myah, since I represent two different homes, I would request that I be put under two as well please? I use both (785) and (913) area codes...


----------



## FoxyDude (Jul 23, 2008)

I live in the 208 area


----------



## Uro (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine is 804 (virginia).


----------



## Gorgy (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not listed anymore >.<

704 or 803.  2 minutes from SC


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 23, 2008)

910 here, i go by the name foxie or lucky


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 23, 2008)

Shcwett! Thanks you muches!!!


----------



## thegayotaku (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like I'm alone on here in 321! Maybe more will show! I know there's furrs here...


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 24, 2008)

919


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2008)

Korzak_Fox said:


> All About dat 254. *throw up gang sign*



OH HELL NAW...
210'S WHERE ITS ALL AT


----------



## King Gourd (Jul 24, 2008)

203 son, representing da east coast....click click..thug life!


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 24, 2008)

720 is me.


----------



## Loke (Jul 25, 2008)

810 here.

My phone number is 248 though.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jul 25, 2008)

304 and it's not listed yet. :<


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 25, 2008)

360. The loneliest number since the number 1...


----------



## Uro (Jul 25, 2008)

804 here.


----------



## Koda (Jul 25, 2008)

570

:3


----------



## Pip (Jul 25, 2008)

714 and 909 yeah i move alot but this is where i am most of the time


----------



## Pip (Jul 25, 2008)

Teriath said:


> ah found it, I guess I'm still in 714 after all though my phone is 562 for some reason XP


yeah someone in one of my areas


----------



## PollyCat (Jul 25, 2008)

408 here....


----------



## SuperKitsune13 (Jul 25, 2008)

When i'm here it's 505 but when i'm actually home it's 970


----------



## Pip (Jul 25, 2008)

Giaq said:


> 909 is for cool kids, thought it kind of overlaps with 951 for cell service.
> 
> 909.    Out of any area code, it takes the longest possible time to dial on a rotary phone.


another one


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 25, 2008)

951 ^^ So-Cal


----------



## Pip (Jul 25, 2008)

JAH2000 said:


> 951 ^^ So-Cal


Another one(sorta)


----------



## FoxyDude (Jul 26, 2008)

This needs to be updated.  I'm still not on the list.


----------



## KMakato (Jul 26, 2008)

860 Village of Uncasville, hells yeah


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jul 26, 2008)

Odd i thought i posted in here. 

503


----------



## Valanori (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry I took so long updating this time. I tend to update mainly at work and I have been off for the last few days. Everything should be up to date now though.

Wow, up to 19 pages.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 26, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> 360. The loneliest number since the number 1...



HELLO ALSO 360 RESIDENT.


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 26, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> HELLO ALSO 360 RESIDENT.



^^Kitsap-Olympia represent!


----------



## sikdrift (Jul 26, 2008)

PollyCat said:


> 408 here....


Yay! Finally.


----------



## Trousers (Jul 26, 2008)

I am amazed 208 is one of the most popular....


----------



## Loke (Jul 26, 2008)

Michigan seems to be one of those states thats relatively devoid of furries.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 26, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> ^^Kitsap-Olympia represent!



I am a Kidnap County citizen. O:


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 27, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I am a Kidnap County citizen. O:



Hey, me too! Doesn't the meth capitol of the nation _rock_?


----------



## shlero (Jul 27, 2008)

910 NC


----------



## scruffywolf (Jul 27, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> ^^Kitsap-Olympia represent!


 
360- scruffywolf 

woof! lewis county!


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 27, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> Hey, me too! Doesn't the meth capitol of the nation _rock_?



OH SURELY!  Here in Bremerton, I can't help but feel like I am truly privileged. 

My old apartment was pretty bad, I'd hear people outside my window talking about it and every so often my boyfriend asked by my fellow residents where they could find SOME GOOD STUFF.

p.s. HOLA AT SCRUFFY, it's been a while since I've traveled to Lewis county. I mostly just pass right on through to Thurston to visit family down there. X33


----------



## Sabra Kitten (Jul 27, 2008)

Loke said:


> Michigan seems to be one of those states thats relatively devoid of furries.



I know lots of furries from Michigan 

http://www.michiganfurs.com/forum/


----------



## Sabra Kitten (Jul 27, 2008)

989 MI for me

313 MI if I'm at my college


----------



## Loke (Jul 27, 2008)

Sabra Kitten said:


> 989 MI for me
> 
> 313 MI if I'm at my college


I was wondering if someone from 989 would pop up.  I used to live in that area code...well it was 517 originally until they rewrote the area code borders years ago.  Used to live outside of Durand and Lennon in Shiawassee Co.
In Lapeer Co. now but I still have a friend or two back there.


Sabra Kitten said:


> I know lots of furries from Michigan
> 
> http://www.michiganfurs.com/forum/


and I stand corrected


----------



## Rehka (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm (who appears to be the first) 250...


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 27, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> OH SURELY!  Here in Bremerton, I can't help but feel like I am truly privileged.
> 
> My old apartment was pretty bad, I'd hear people outside my window talking about it and every so often my boyfriend asked by my fellow residents where they could find SOME GOOD STUFF.
> 
> p.s. HOLA AT SCRUFFY, it's been a while since I've traveled to Lewis county. I mostly just pass right on through to Thurston to visit family down there. X33



Aah, Bremerton^^. I spent every waking hour there for two years when I had both early morning and late night classes over at OC..._memories_...

I'm in unincorporated county territory, so while I never had the _ambiance du methamphetamine_ of city life, I did grow up next door to one of those secret suburb dens of iniquity.


----------



## Kaeko (Jul 27, 2008)

ummm, I'm actually 2

609 and 856 o.o; ^___^ my dad
and then my mama which i live with her at times in 804


----------



## Rebahnic (Jul 27, 2008)

252 here.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 27, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> Aah, Bremerton^^. I spent every waking hour there for two years when I had both early morning and late night classes over at OC..._memories_...
> 
> I'm in unincorporated county territory, so while I never had the _ambiance du methamphetamine_ of city life, I did grow up next door to one of those secret suburb dens of iniquity.



Fantastico. O: I dunno how much I like Bremerton, my goal is to eventually GTFO and go to school. Somewhere. Undecided on that part. XDD


----------



## SonicPants (Jul 27, 2008)

828 over here in teh mountains xD


----------



## gust (Jul 27, 2008)

Im 631


----------



## Juste Wolf (Jul 27, 2008)

860 for me


----------



## Khensu (Jul 29, 2008)

I be coded in the 614 area.  Hello to all you fellow central Ohioans!


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 29, 2008)

Khensu said:


> I be coded in the 614 area. Hello to all you fellow central Ohioans!


 
Yay!  Im 614 as well!  What area?  Dublin, Gahanna, Worthington??


----------



## badmedicyninc22 (Jul 29, 2008)

*708!  :]*


----------



## Khensu (Jul 29, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Yay!  Im 614 as well!  What area?  Dublin, Gahanna, Worthington??



I actually have a house on the Southwest side now since it's so close to work.  I grew up in Worthington, though.  You?


----------



## Shiriko (Jul 29, 2008)

I miss my old 360... Currently, I'm in 501.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 29, 2008)

Khensu said:


> I actually have a house on the Southwest side now since it's so close to work. I grew up in Worthington, though. You?


 

I currently live in Dublin.  I'm attending Jerome actually.  You've probably heard of it...


----------



## Khensu (Jul 29, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> I currently live in Dublin.  I'm attending Jerome actually.  You've probably heard of it...



Heh, actually I hadn't until now.  I graduated from Thomas in '01 and went out of state for college, so I really haven't kept up with the local HS activity.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 30, 2008)

Khensu said:


> Heh, actually I hadn't until now. I graduated from Thomas in '01 and went out of state for college, so I really haven't kept up with the local HS activity.


 
Haha.  Go figure.  Yeah, its a brand new High school too.  Only 4 years old.


----------



## Aden (Jul 30, 2008)

Actually, you know what? File me under 585 in addition to my 724, since I'll be in 585 more for the foreseeable future. ^..^


----------



## sillydraco (Jul 30, 2008)

209  how many peoples near me? *hops on both paws, hoping its lots!*


----------



## Jaxa (Jul 30, 2008)

732
Jaxa


----------



## Valanori (Aug 1, 2008)

Obligatory update placeholder post.


----------



## AliceKaine (Aug 1, 2008)

330

although area codes encompass a really huge range of places -   Like... my friend is 330 and she's like.... 4 hours away from me.


----------



## Papi the Fox (Aug 1, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Soldier from 718 reporting for duty.


 
aight? I thought I'd be the only one! 718 here, live from the Forbidden City.


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 1, 2008)

*Coughs*
(+44)1332

Yay, england...


----------



## Merp (Aug 1, 2008)

Pandacat Magic said:


> 661, yo :U



woa! used to live in 661!!. ...now Im in 510  ^^


----------



## Auros (Aug 1, 2008)

Mine's 419.


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (Aug 2, 2008)

410: Primary house
915: Texas summer and vacation house

Of course, it's all going to change come the 8th of August...
Anybody know Ft. Sill's Area Code?


----------



## ChanceOnofre (Aug 8, 2008)

208 for me!


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm at 210


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 8, 2008)

Papi the Fox said:


> aight? I thought I'd be the only one! 718 here, live from the Forbidden City.


Holy shit! Which part of NYC are you in? Because I'm pretty sure there is more than one area that uses 718.

I'm from the south shore of Staten Island, myself.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 8, 2008)

whats an air-eee-yuh code?


----------



## X (Aug 8, 2008)

941


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 9, 2008)

818 Here!!!!! wow only 2 in my area


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 9, 2008)

905/250


----------



## Dranslin (Aug 9, 2008)

619 Here on all numbers.


----------



## Key Key (Aug 11, 2008)

954 here


----------



## Valanori (Aug 17, 2008)

Another (couple of) day(s), another update.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 17, 2008)

916, Hm...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 17, 2008)

502 in Ky by the Ohio river


----------



## Krystalynn (Aug 17, 2008)

I feel so lonely with my 713. No one else is in Houston! Blar. Or even 281's.


----------



## KMakato (Aug 17, 2008)

Awe, my name got type-o'd 
under 860 area code, it says KMakto


----------



## FurBoy223 (Aug 17, 2008)

403, for me xD


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm a 208 during summers and a 563 during the rest of the year


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 17, 2008)

ooooooo, 4 fellow furs in 614    ^.=.^


----------



## freder (Aug 18, 2008)

330 yah know?


----------



## 707Jackal (Aug 26, 2008)

Ther said:


> California 707


707 represent


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

405

Not many people from OK posted here I guess


----------



## phorphaux (Aug 26, 2008)

720 and 303

home and cell


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine is 614.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 26, 2008)

410, and i love meeting people!

Woot for baltimore, md


----------



## mbmariogc3s (Aug 26, 2008)

mine is 910


----------



## variorum (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine is 504, sometimes 985


----------



## bozzles (Aug 26, 2008)

770


----------



## Miles_Rose (Aug 27, 2008)

My area code is 503


----------



## Tremaine (Aug 27, 2008)

414 here.


----------



## Kingman (Aug 27, 2008)

704 Baby! Greatest area code in the union.


----------



## Valanori (Sep 6, 2008)

Updated and fixed typo.


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 6, 2008)

(+44)115

UK for the win!!


----------



## devils (Sep 6, 2008)

708 for me


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2008)

407, that would be me in oviedo


----------



## Imago (Sep 6, 2008)

I didn't see 402 listed. So, 402 signing in. *waves*


----------



## theLight (Sep 6, 2008)

.


----------



## Autumnal (Sep 6, 2008)

212/646 c:


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 6, 2008)

If anyone's in my area code, _I will eat my own hat. _And it's a pretty big hat.

315


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 6, 2008)

PJHippo said:


> (+44)115
> 
> UK for the win!!


 
Just wondering... how did ya work that out? XD


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Sep 6, 2008)

775.  Right in the middle of conservative sinful nowhereland.

...Surprised there aren't more 702s around though. o.o;


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 6, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Just wondering... how did ya work that out? XD


 
Well, the code in the UK for Nottingham is 0115, and the international dialling code for the UK is +44. And when you phone from another country you take off the zero.

I coulda put just 0115, but it would've confused people on here!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

Im in area code 254


----------



## Delcatty (Sep 6, 2008)

919 :3


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 6, 2008)

972


----------



## MagicLocket (Sep 6, 2008)

XD mine is 707.
007's cousin half removed Area code.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 6, 2008)

Canada uses the same type of phone number system, so I'll throw mine out there. 

604

=3


----------



## wolfikurt (Sep 7, 2008)

562


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Sep 7, 2008)

KMakato said:


> 860 Village of Uncasville, hells yeah



Where? XD



theLight said:


> 07083
> 
> Where are all these low zips from? o.o


07083 is your postal code. XD

Your area code is the 3 digit number that appears in your phone number and is usually surrounded by a set of ( ) when written out. [ex: 1 (203) 232 1561]


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 7, 2008)

818 =]


----------



## Beretta Darkwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

414 Holmeses


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 7, 2008)

329 peeps. Dig it. MUAHAHAHAHAHAhahahaha...h...a...h...a......h...a.... uhm. it's really not that great.


----------



## Lost (Sep 8, 2008)

college area code 740


----------



## shebawolf145 (Sep 8, 2008)

All alone in 316


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2008)

mine is 281


----------



## Dragonfang (Sep 9, 2008)

570 out here.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 10, 2008)

My Zip Code Is 57104-3525
Here In Sioux Fall's South Dakota!
Look It Up On The Web and You'll Find My 
Street Address! I Think?!


----------



## Tweek (Sep 12, 2008)

919...'Spect.


----------



## Missy_da_dane (Nov 5, 2008)

585 here!


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 5, 2008)

757 Represent!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 5, 2008)

570

I see there are two others.


----------



## harry2110 (Nov 5, 2008)

mines 812 not 810


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 5, 2008)

702

lmao


----------



## SinopaTehFox (Nov 5, 2008)

323 and 562 here
[parents are divorced]


----------



## TifosiFox (Nov 5, 2008)

representing the 770 here.


----------



## quinntan (Nov 5, 2008)

262. Used to live in 414 not too long ago though.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 5, 2008)

TifosiFox said:


> representing the 770 here.


^ This.


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Nov 5, 2008)

Awww no one in mine... I'm 513


----------



## devils (Nov 6, 2008)

708 for me here in IL


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 6, 2008)

905 here. Also 289, its the overlay for 905 under NPA-NXX.

Its the "greater" part of the "Greater Toronto Area." :razz:


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Represintin for the 219


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Nov 6, 2008)

514- Montreal


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 6, 2008)

916, uh sac town, hos!!!


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 6, 2008)

504. Oh looks there's one other!


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm in 804 with Uro and Kaeko!


----------



## kashaki (Nov 7, 2008)

403 here


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 7, 2008)

562


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 7, 2008)

(+44)1462
England. =D
Was in (+44)1438 a few years back though.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 7, 2008)

856


----------



## mattgryphon (Nov 7, 2008)

An other English fur here...

01244 - Chester


----------



## lone_husky (Nov 7, 2008)

Valanori said:


> Instead of tons of threads of "X-location furries", I figured this'd be fun to do. If your area code is already listed, post it under the other names, if not, add and post. Let's see how many people we get near one another.
> 
> 
> 208
> ...



and now lone_husky


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Nov 7, 2008)

Here Its 605 On My Home Ground Territory!


----------



## Kume (Nov 7, 2008)

Im from the 916!!! SacramentoooooooO!


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 8, 2008)

YES two people in the 970 FoCo area IM NOT ALONE lol


----------



## Hunter Fox (Nov 8, 2008)

410 here


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 8, 2008)

719 outside of Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 8, 2008)

01455! (UK) Or 0116 to be less specific. Leicester.


----------



## Psudowolf (Nov 8, 2008)

89000....no furs in my area either.


----------



## Suirano Etheryu (Nov 9, 2008)

( 910 ) fayetteville ( city friggin sucks )


----------



## Kote (Nov 9, 2008)

904 here, I'm the only one here :C .


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 9, 2008)

985


----------



## Nintaku (Nov 9, 2008)

805 here


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 9, 2008)

32548...Mexico...I think I'm the only one here...


----------



## wolf_fur (Nov 11, 2008)

610 all the way


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 11, 2008)

i was 0151 but im an 01928 now.


----------



## Kyuubi (Nov 11, 2008)

Aw...No 559? Anyway, I'm 559.


----------



## Arcane hollow (Nov 11, 2008)

518 here.


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 12, 2008)

519
Stripes Nightwalker


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 12, 2008)

519
London, ON rocks!!!


----------



## Retch (Nov 12, 2008)

214/972

Yaaay Texas :|


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

650!!! The GOLDEN State California


----------



## Geist (Nov 24, 2008)

Another, 360, here.


----------



## jmskitten04 (Nov 24, 2008)

you can say i am in both the 321 which is melbourne/palmbay and the 772 which is vero beach
both in florida


----------



## cryptkeeper08 (Nov 25, 2008)

512 here


----------



## LycanArisun (Nov 25, 2008)

925

im up for fur meets


----------



## Javarod (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm, could've sworn i responded to this, but i'm not showing up on the list, and the search function can't find me, sooooo...

602 (Phoenix) here


----------



## Mercy (Nov 25, 2008)

406 - the only one so far.  Montana, imagine that.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 26, 2008)

219


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 26, 2008)

208!


----------



## bonbon367 (Nov 26, 2008)

604/778


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

207 , sorry to say. Have a 315 cell # though.


----------



## ~Mew~ (Nov 27, 2008)

210

:3


----------



## DeaconC (Nov 27, 2008)

Here in 915, closest to hell.


----------



## SiriusTheWolfhound (Nov 27, 2008)

204 here


----------



## SqueeMiroth (Nov 27, 2008)

302


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 28, 2008)

The S.F. Bay Area!

510

_Kel_


----------



## daniswuffyboy (Nov 28, 2008)

209 in the Central valley Califurnia ^^

I thought i saw another 209 in the area? x3


----------



## DragonKid (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm no longer in area code 620. I'm now in area code 402.


----------



## MooglePower (Feb 2, 2009)

310 (West Los Angeles)


----------



## Morroke (Feb 2, 2009)

860 (Killingly/Danielson, Connecticut) >.>;


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 2, 2009)

OP said:
			
		

> Cali*fur*nia


 
Where's my gun?

---

I don't know my area code of where I am currently, but I think it's 86011 or something like that. My usually area code is 85635.


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Feb 2, 2009)

949 south Orange County CA


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

i think mine's 760.

iunno, i'm in the fucking desert.


----------



## Holsety (Feb 2, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Where's my gun?
> 
> ---
> 
> I don't know my area code of where I am currently, but I think it's 86011 or something like that. My usually area code is 85635.





Morroke said:


> 06241 (Killingly/Danielson, Connecticut) >.>;
> 
> Everyone seems to have pretty short area codes..



Those are postal codes, area codes are the 3 numbers before your phone number.

(ex: (845) 291-2784, the area code is 845)


----------



## Morroke (Feb 2, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Those are postal codes, area codes are the 3 numbers before your phone number.
> 
> (ex: (845) 291-2784, the area code is 845)



Ah.

Well then. D:


----------



## Tijala (Feb 2, 2009)

512 where I live.
609 forever my home <3


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 2, 2009)

631


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 2, 2009)

daniswuffyboy said:


> 209 in the Central valley Califurnia ^^
> 
> I thought i saw another 209 in the area? x3



Another 209 chipping in. Amador County, specifically.

Hello, hello, hello.


----------



## Nimhster (Feb 2, 2009)

209, I hate it when people tag our area code on walls though.

San Jouqin!


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

53215
Dang, everybody is like in the 100s-700s!


----------



## bozzles (Feb 2, 2009)

Still 770.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 2, 2009)

863. Kickin' it in hotter than hell Florida.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Feb 2, 2009)

732.  i appear to be a minority here


----------



## Moka (Feb 2, 2009)

My cell is 530, but I live in 408.


----------



## lolwut? (Feb 3, 2009)

714 for me


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 3, 2009)

Repin the 707 homie! jk but it is really 707


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 3, 2009)

509

Wow there is like 3 others in the area?


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Apr 19, 2009)

my cell is a 203 but i live in the 860 area


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 19, 2009)

952 

This is a bad idea, I know it.


----------



## Kanin (Apr 19, 2009)

858 or 619, pick one, I've got both.


----------



## dragon_mel (Apr 19, 2009)

850!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 19, 2009)

512


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Apr 19, 2009)

262


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

562

first one apparently xD


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 19, 2009)

203


----------



## amaru87 (Apr 19, 2009)

61858 is here!!


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 19, 2009)

919


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 19, 2009)

amaru87 said:


> 61858 is here!!


Isn't that your zip code?


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 19, 2009)

Isn't this almost exactly like the furs by state sticky?? 734 here


----------



## ~Foxy Tsula~ (Apr 19, 2009)

513 here :3


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 19, 2009)

Add the Puertorrican phone area codes! (787 & 939).  I'm on the 787 code.


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 19, 2009)

780 fur me


----------



## Asmiro (Apr 19, 2009)

410


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 19, 2009)

418 for me


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 19, 2009)

204 for Manitoba for me!


----------



## Morroke (Apr 19, 2009)

JC4x4trucks said:


> ....i live in the 860 area



Hey me tooooo!


----------



## J-wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

262
Yeah!!!


----------



## Pelzig (Apr 19, 2009)

732 [but not for long... hopefully!]


----------



## Itsuya (Apr 19, 2009)

407 Here :3


----------



## blackwolfe83 (Apr 19, 2009)

859 'ere


----------



## Simbabite (Apr 20, 2009)

928 fur me


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 20, 2009)

724 here.


----------



## lowlow64 (Apr 20, 2009)

403 for me.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 20, 2009)

I feel really out of it, now, I have no idea what mine is, or if they even exist outside the US }:=8P


----------



## Kryn (Apr 20, 2009)

276


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 20, 2009)

703.  Luckily no one live around here, right?   :T

And then I decided to read the OP.  Ff.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2009)

330.

You guys know that this thread is like a year old, and no-one is updating it?


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 20, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> 330.
> 
> You guys know that this thread is like a year old, and no-one is updating it?


LMAO!  I didn't notice.

Who necro posted this!?


----------



## coonluv2990 (Apr 20, 2009)

74010 whew


----------



## Ruko (Apr 20, 2009)

919


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 20, 2009)

863

I'm getting banned anyways.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 20, 2009)

Ark said:


> 863
> 
> I'm getting banned anyways.


 
because of the "post here to get banned" thread?


----------



## Curagnaste (Apr 20, 2009)

813


----------



## DarkFireFox (Apr 21, 2009)

216 and 814


----------



## transformation13 (Apr 21, 2009)

My hometown has a 770 area code.


----------



## transformation13 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Terror (Apr 21, 2009)

713 Houston, TX


----------



## transformation13 (Apr 21, 2009)

LonelyFox said:


> any1 else in georgia or area codes 678 770 or 404?


 I do!  I do!


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 21, 2009)

513


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 21, 2009)

Rozgarden said:


> because of the "post here to get banned" thread?



That, or I'll start looking for more infractions


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 21, 2009)

'Post here to get banned' thread? Sounds like fun.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Apr 21, 2009)

509


----------



## mrfoxboy (May 11, 2009)

I've got 506 (Greater Moncton, NB. Canada)


----------



## Erewolf (May 11, 2009)

613 :V

Hosnap there's one person here in that area code o_o


----------



## Shindo (May 11, 2009)

reppin da 402


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (May 11, 2009)

Located at 801 ^^


----------



## Liam (May 11, 2009)

Home is 603, When I'm at school, 508.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (May 11, 2009)

847 here

=^.^=


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 11, 2009)

It seems I am the only one from 773


----------



## FurForCameron (May 11, 2009)

Home:972
Cell: 214


----------



## Shino (May 11, 2009)

802 here.
Good ol' Vermont. *sigh*


----------



## Beta Link (May 11, 2009)

I seem to be only one of 3 people with the area code "631".


----------



## Marie (May 11, 2009)

It seems I'm the only one from 757.


----------



## Defcat (May 11, 2009)

465


----------



## slydude851 (May 11, 2009)

I live in area code 225.  Same thing as 15 squared lol i feel like such a nerd just for saying that


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (May 11, 2009)

219 here. I've moved several times, but never strayed out of that area code.


----------



## haynari (May 11, 2009)

55113


----------



## Darkwing (May 11, 2009)

Mine's is 570.

Kanic and Koda live near me?

I do know a few local furries around my area 0.0


----------



## bluewulf1 (May 11, 2009)

219


----------



## Cotoncandie (May 12, 2009)

613 here! Ottawa represent


----------

